# A thousand and one questions from a newbie



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I bought a trio of English angora rabbits for breeding. Now, I've hand spun some yarn from the black buck (the older doe was shorn by the breeder and the younger doe is too young yet), twisting it with my fingers and wrapping it on a pencil. I've been looking at wheels online, and I'm honestly thinking the Kiwi 2 is probably going to be mine before long. It is inexpensive, left/right handed (not sure if the others are, but this was important to me, being ambidexterous) and it's compact. Now, a friend who crochets has a zillion sheep fleeces that she is getting from a friend. I've been looking into it, and I'm guessing a mill is my best bet. I have no clue as to what to expect, price-wise. Yep, I get the per pound bit, but about how much, shipping there and back, the mill's services for picking, carding, roving, etc (but no spinning), should I expect per fleece?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Bettacreek! 

You can also check out Ravelry's spinner's marketplace. They often have used wheels for sale there. If you do a search on the net there are also all kinds of vids on how to make a spindle from stuff you probably have laying around. 

WIHH just posted a thread on some wool she had made into roving. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/513669-look-what-i-got-back-mill.html

I think the place she sent it to was this place - they have a listing of their fees. 
http://www.bluehillsfibermill.com/11401/19701.html

WIHH correct me if I don't have the right place. It sure looks like they did a beautiful job, too!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You might not be able to tell which fleece are the best, especially if they are dirty. When you pick up the fleece, skirt it well get out the manure tags and anything that seems coarse. If you want you can process the coarse stuff by hand. Pull out the vegetable matter. If there are sections with a lot of vegetable matter, seeds and straw, pull that out as you don&#8217;t want to send it to the mill.

Soak each fleece in a tub for a half hour. Do this outside, fill tub 3/4 with water, then push fleece in. Dump it out, You&#8217;ll be amazed at all the dirt that comes out. This is dirt you won&#8217;t be paying for when the fleece is sent out. Let it dry in the sun, then take it to the mill. 

You&#8217;ll want the wash and carding. This will include picking, washing, rinsing, run through the carder with the end result of roving for spinning. I take mine to Zeilinger&#8217;s in Michigan and get a discount if I pay when it is brought in. If you are in Michigan, Zeilinger&#8217;s is good but Frankenmuth Woolen Mill is not.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome to the fold! 

Howdy BettaCreek. Just a word of warning - that whole getting a "zillion fleeces" might or might not be your best friend. :shocked:

ONE pound of GOOD fleece is far better than a hundred pounds of bad fleece and it takes JUST as much effort to prepare and spin good fiber and it does BAD fiber. So, for what its worth, make sure you are starting with GOOD fiber. 

A mill will take most anything that doesn't have a zillion stickerburs but they will have to NUKE and shred a filthy VM-filled fleece and what will end up with? Maybe nothing you really want to spend time and effort turning into yarn. :shrug:

On the other hand, a well-skirted, relatively CLEAN fleece will end up costing less to process (if you send it already washed and clean like I did) and BECAUSE it doesn't have to get nuked or shredded, it will end up with a much nicer hand and feel to it- resulting in a lovelier outcome. 

Postage and shipping depends on where you are in relation to your mill. My shipping for my 6 3/4 pound fleece cost about $9.70 each way. And you pay both ways.

Where are located and maybe we can help you with choosing a "local" fiber mill?

I know a lot of people that buy fleeces (or bring fleeces) to fiber festivals and drop them off with the various fiber mills that are there to save themselves a shipping fee. Smart thinking.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I figured the fleeces might be a bit yucky. I was hoping that combining good fleece bits from all of them and just tossing the yuck stuff would give me about a full fleece or two. I've only ever spun a tiny bit of wool from one of the angora rabbits, by hand, so I'm a complete novice. I picked up knitting needles and a bit of yarn to learn on. So far so good, though I am starting to wonder how one makes a blanket... Perhaps it can only be done with those needles with the string thing attached at the end? It's definitely time consuming, lol.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well it certainly help to have a needle with a long cable between. You can always knit strips or smaller squares and sew them together.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

There is also crochet, which works well for blankets.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

*Chuckles* I start out thinking that English Angora rabbits are cute... Now it looks like I'm going to have a bajillion needles and a bunch of random projects made of yarn. I heard that knitting is harder than crochet, but crochet uses one hook, right? For some reason, I'm envisioning that being harder. The reason I chose knitting was because I also heard that the stitches were tighter. Crochet blankets are pretty, but it drives me bat crap crazy to get my toes stuck in those loose stitches.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Crochet blankets can be every bit as "tight" as knitted ones. It depends on the yarn used, the size of the hook and the type of stitch/pattern you are using. It can also depend on how you crochet. I tend to crochet tightly. I'm learning to knit and am getting closer to finishing my first scarf. I enjoy both.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I guess I'll have to pick up crocheting as well, lol. Between the animals, spinning, knitting, crocheting, soaping and the family, maybe this winter won't be as droll. Soaping only fills the void so far, lol.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Knitting is ADDICTING! I am trading soaps with a friend for some alpaca yarn, and I find myself staring at my bunnies with a ravenous look, WILLING them to grow fur and blow their coats!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Bettacreek, it only gets worse from here...  My brother grows a very thick long beard coming up to Christmas so he can be Santa for some charity organizations. Last December he asked me, "What? Why are you staring at my beard?"


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bettacreek said:


> ........maybe this winter won't be as droll. .........





Bettacreek said:


> Knitting is ADDICTING!




I'm confused.

Knitting _IS_ addicting !

So how can winter be a droll ? 




I miss January, already. :sob:


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000WURGNC/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1398803722&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40

Is there anything "wrong" with that kit? I know now that beginners are supposed to start with wood needles, but I didn't know that when I jumped in. I have aluminum and seem to be doing alright with them in a basic stitch. As I progress, I may buy some wooden needles, but for now, I think I'd like to stick with the aluminum (less rutching the yarn around, which hurts my hands). So, other than that, is there anything else that I should know about the interchangeable kits, this one in particular?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Bettacreek, there are no "rules" about what needles anyone needs to start with - each of us have our own experience. :shrug:

I started with bamboo AND aluminum needles. 

I would caution you to read ALL of the reviews on those needles that you can find. One thing I cannot abide is a set of interchangeable needles that come unscrewed in the middle of a project -thereby dumping all your stitches and leaving you weeping - and that seems to be a common complaint when it comes to the Needlemasters. Also, take into consideration "how" you knit - some people hold their needles in such a way (against the inside of the palm of their hand - that they are actually helping their needles to unscrew.  

In my experience, DyakCraft http://www.dyakcraft.com/wood.htm

have the best record because they have the industry's finest connector, Hya Hya has a huge fan base as do Chiaogoo, Addis seem to run somewhere behind that, Knit Picks have their fans, but for whatever reason, Needlemasters seem NOT to have much of a fan club. :shrug: Your mileage may vary enormously.

Continue to do your home work and then follow through as your heart and mind lead you.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Far as my preferences for needles. 

I like my nickel plated for most things. If I want a needle that grabs the yarn & wont let it slip off the needle so easily I go to my wood or bamboo ones.

I was doing some research last night & found out that the guy who makes Dyak craft needles, was the guy who designed the knit picks Harmony line.

I hands down prefer my knitpicks nickel plated & wood. I do have other brands, addi & clover bamboo full interchangeable sets, yet find myself back with my KP needles.

I love the point on them. I did get their line of Caspian. The complete set of interchangeables. Every single one of the came apart on me after basically taking them out of the case, &/or using for 5 minutes. I still got to contact KP & let them know about that & see if they will replace, I just haven't got to it yet.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm having a bit of trouble finding the aluminum Dyakcraft interchangeables. Well, it says that the aluminum tips fit the wooden interchangeables, but I'm having a hard time finding either. The site says the aluminums will be reintroduced in 2014. I definitely don't want to have a project disintegrate in my hands! A simple scarf is taking me forever. I'd definitely cry if I lost a blanket!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The only thing holding me back from getting Dyaks is the length of time it takes to order.

I have needles break on me during projects. Ive lost a few, & saved a few. Seems to depend on how much work & time I have invested. I get crafty when faced with losing or saving a project with a huge time investment!
Thank goodness for multiple & duplicate sets of needles so I can transfer stitches if necessary!!!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I hear ya on the wait time and availability of the DyakCrafts. If you decide you want them, I advise you to just "get in line". Thats what I did. Several times. In fact, I am in line again. :teehee:

The sooner you get in line, the sooner you will have your needles. :shrug:

PearlB, DyakCraft sued Knit Picks for copyright infringement over Tom Diak's laminated birch needles and the use of the name "Harmonies" since that was a DyakCraft line of looms and needles already. The Knit Picks connector is substantially different than the DyakCraft connectors (which are seamless)- and the finish is also entirely different on the DyakCraft needles (hand burnished instead of dipped in acrylic sealer). 

My experience has been that if you already love your Knit Picks, you will LOVE DyakCraft needles even more and you will be amazed at the connectors and the feel of the needles. AND the swivelling cable is AWESOME.

I have 2 sets of the Darn Pretty interchangeable wooden birch laminated needles, 1 set of the Northern Lights interchangeable solid aluminum needles, 1 set of the Heavy Metals solid stainless steel Sock Size interchangeables, and a near complete set of Darn Pretty dpns and an occasional vintage "Grafton Fibers" (their old label) fixed Darn Pretty in huge sizes. I am "in line" for the odd dpns to complete my dpn sets. 

I have destashed all my Knit Picks, all my Addis, all my Signatures, all my Clover, all my Boye, Diane, and unnamed needles - I do have a few Chiaogoo fixed short circulars in lace point that I use for socks. 

But other than that, I am a DyakCracker - I keep going back for more. :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I might just get in line for the DyakCraft. Especially since I know now KP ripped off the design from him. 

I would love a stepped up KP type needle. Sometimes Im not too happy with the way they connect either.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

PearlB, I can honestly say that I love and adore all my DyakCraft needles and the customer service is A #1. 

I had one wooden needle with the teensiest bur on it (wood sometimes does that) and Linda and Tom sent me a new pair of those needles in no time flat. 

AND, if you ever decide to "destah" your needles, you can recover your cost in minutes on ravelry. People stalk the "for sale" thread day and night and I have seen sets sell on ebay around Christmas time for several HUNDREDS more than the Diaks charge.  They are a great investment. :goodjob:

If I had to choose only ONE set of needles, as much as I love my beautiful wooden DyakCraft Darn Pretties, I would choose the solid aluminum DyakCraft Northern Lights interchangeables - I love the weight, the feel and the "click" and "swish" sound of the metal needles. I don't know why - but I do. :shrug:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you WIHH!!

Im looking at there Darn Petty needles. I think I might start with a set of those.
I just haven't decided what color yet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH is a Dyacraft enabler extraordinaire! 

I have to "earn" some by proving to myself that I can knit. I am still working on my first scarf. Then I will do a hat on some cheaper circulars that I have. I figure if I can do those two things and I enjoy it...and maybe do a simple shawl with a little pattern in it...and I still like knitting...then I will indulge in Dyacrafts. 

There is something about finely crafted tools that I just can't resist.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> There is something about finely crafted tools that I just can't resist.


 On the link WIHH provided to their sight there is a vid under I think reviews. The lady had the Darn Pretty Needles & said they polish/burnish themselves, & get more slippery, which is what Im looking for in a wood needle. I was hoping my clovers would do that, I don't think they will.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have and LOVE my Dykraft needles too. I just wish I could afford more sets. MAYbe with next years tax return


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just had a thought. A wonderful enabling thought. 

Since it takes so long to get a set of Dyacrafts perhaps I should get on the list now. I am quite sure I could finish my knitting projects and thereby "earn" those needles by the time they would be ready. It's kind of like training a dog...the reward should come soon after the good behavior. 

Oh! Oh! I just had another thought! "It would be wise to accumulate quality tools before I retire." 

And how about THIS one?? "With the value of the dollar going down year after year and the cost of goods increasing it would make good financial sense to purchase sooner rather than later." I might actually be SAVING money! 

Any of those should work...right? :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think you have to pay for them when you order them. But you could always pay yourself back with the money you earn


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I bought a cheap kit for now. I don't know how much the Dyakcrafts are, but I'm pretty sure the man would kill me if I spent $100 on a knitting set! He's not overly fond of my current knitting addiction even with the $7 set of straights, lol. I'm not entirely sure he's sold on the angoras and the blower I bought and then the spinning wheel I want to get, lol.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You can pay upfront or pay when they are done or make payments along the way so that when they are done they are all paid for. They sure do make it easy!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That must be new Kasota. Years ago when I ordered mine I had yo pay up front. I'm glad to know you have options.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, those payment options have been in place ever since I found out about the needles and that is how I have ordered all of my sets. No payment up front - but you have to order them by email and NOT FROM THE ORDER FORM ON THE WEBSITE if you want to "pay later" option. 

When your needles are ready, you get an email and you pay. :shrug: Then they ship. How easy is that!?!?!??!!

And yes, Kasota, I have used all of your justification arguements and am so glad I did. Having useful, wonderful quality tools to work with makes creating such a joy.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What are your opinions? Regulars or lace tip?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota, I have both- and the lace tips are not any "pointier" or "sharper" than the regular points (which ARE POINTY)- the real difference is in the length of the taper on the needles. The lace point needles have a LONGER more gradual taper. 

I think the real question for most knitters is what LENGTH- the 3.5" or the 5". 

And that takes some time and observation to determine just exactly HOW you hold your needles and which is most comfortable for you. 

I decided on the 5" for big man hands.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I dug out my circulars and some are shorter and some are 5 inch. The shorter ones seem kind of awkward to me - like it's not quite long enough for me to hold on to in a way that's comfortable. 

I just love my BF. We were talking about these knitting needles and all the many ways to rationalize getting some. He said, "Wait! Here's a good one! You never know what happens in life. What if their life went off in a different direction and they were not making them anymore! Quick! Get your name on the list!" 

Here is another question. Do all of them have the swiveling cable? Or do you have to order that special?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

And what is the difference between the Northern Lights which are not available yet and the other metal ones? One is stainless steel and one is aluminum..do they feel different? 

What does it mean that the aluminum tips fit the wooden interchangables? They are just talking about the cables, yes? 

Sorry for the basic questions. 

I have picked out the yarn for the hat from my stash because I am almost done with the scarf. It's getting closer. It would not have taken so long but I made it kind of wide (oops). It's just done in garter stitch but oh it really feels soooo nice! I think I am going to give it to my son for Christmas.

WIHH when you have time could you post a picture of what your Northern Light ones look like?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My Wooden Dykraft. Had the longer needles and the lace tips. I do love them 

Thanks WIHH, I guess when I orderd mine I had the money so I just paid for them right then and there and never noticed the payment options.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota said:


> And what is the difference between the Northern Lights which are not available yet and the other metal ones? One is stainless steel and one is aluminum..do they feel different?


*Northern Lights* are solid aluminum and come in US Size #3- US #10.5. 
the *Heavy Metals* (solid stainless steel) are sock sizes - US Size #0-US Size #3 and only come in the stainless steel color.
and the Northern Lights cables fit either the Northern Lights or the wooden Darn Pretty Needles.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

